# All texas plumbers.....must read



## luv2plumb (Apr 30, 2010)

There is a bill HB 3166 Article 3 that will abolish the TSBPE and merge with TDLR. It is being presented by Bill Callegari; this can not happen. I have attached a link to the bill for you to read. 


http://www.legis.state.tx.us/tlodocs/82R/billtext/pdf/HB03166I.pdf#navpanes=0


----------



## Hairyhosebib (Mar 10, 2011)

It sounds like a whole lot of BS. The Spartan Drain cleaning company use to have a school that would teach you how to use their equipment and run a business but I don't think they do that anymore. I do have one of their books.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

IMO, with the state budget in the state that it is, it will pass. It's just a matter if there is enough time in this session. 

There will be a couple of guys trying to regulate plumbing in a state the size of Texas. They are already short handed.

Will they just open the facility for testing 1-2 times a month?

It is not large enough to combine other depts. in that bldg. When I took the journeyman's exam in '77, they were in a old bld. and seems like I remember it was 1 room.

If they keep the most experienced examiners we will be OK. If they keep the new lower payed ones, we may be in for a headache.


----------



## plumbob78 (May 8, 2009)

We all need to go to the state capitol and petition this. If this happens we will be screwed. Are lic fees will go up, the quality of plumbers will go down. We will have people telling us how to do our job that have never laid a single pipe in the ground. We need to come together and stop this.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

This explains it all.



http://www.sunset.state.tx.us/78threports/tsbpe/tsbpe.pdf


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I don't feel like reading 125 pages, what is the article saying in a nutshell?


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

What I get out of it is that the TLRC has wanted ALL licensing bodies under one roof, for quite some time. It will affect numerous "Boards".

They have been doing studies and are stating their case as to why this should be. They agreed to give the various boards 12 yrs. to prove them wrong. 2012 is the year that these acts "Sunset" and have to be renewed.

IMO, it boils down to a power struggle.

They are using efficiency as a cover to gain total power over all agencies.

In these economic times, if they can establish that there will be reduced budgets for these agencies by combining them, it will go through no matter what we say.

It is possible that there may not be enough time in this session to get it through. The bill was just filed this week.


----------



## jwrplumber (Mar 21, 2011)

*Let the board burn for selling us out*

The TSBPE sold us out to the union lobbyists requiring four years for Journeyman to take their Masters exam UNLESS they were union trained. I have been in the trade for 13 years, held a tradesman for 4 then a journeyman for a year, just before the law change I signed up g\for my Masters exam but missed the deadline by 2 weeks due to exams being backed up. I cnat even support my family in the country now with the old municipality under 5000 being revoked. Have to commute 50 miles to a crappy corporation that treats Plumbers like day laborers. I say let the board lay in the hole it dug!


luv2plumb said:


> There is a bill HB 3166 Article 3 that will abolish the TSBPE and merge with TDLR. It is being presented by Bill Callegari; this can not happen. I have attached a link to the bill for you to read.
> 
> 
> http://www.legis.state.tx.us/tlodocs/82R/billtext/pdf/HB03166I.pdf#navpanes=0


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

jwrplumber said:


> The TSBPE sold us out to the union lobbyists requiring four years for Journeyman to take their Masters exam UNLESS they were union trained. I have been in the trade for 13 years, held a tradesman for 4 then a journeyman for a year, just before the law change I signed up g\for my Masters exam but missed the deadline by 2 weeks due to exams being backed up. I cnat even support my family in the country now with the old municipality under 5000 being revoked. Have to commute 50 miles to a crappy corporation that treats Plumbers like day laborers. I say let the board lay in the hole it dug!



You've been in the trade for 13 years and still only have a tradesman? I'd say you dug your own grave.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Will said:


> You've been in the trade for 13 years and still only have a tradesman? I'd say you dug your own grave.


Pretty much...^^^

I agree with Rickey, it's a power struggle. TSBPE is the ONLY lic agency that does not fall under the TDLR, I figured it was coming, only a matter of time. IIRC, the TSBPE is self-sustaining, so what's the beef with the budget?


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

jwrplumber said:


> The TSBPE sold us out to the union lobbyists requiring four years for Journeyman to take their Masters exam UNLESS they were union trained. I have been in the trade for 13 years, held a tradesman for 4 then a journeyman for a year, just before the law change I signed up g\for my Masters exam but missed the deadline by 2 weeks due to exams being backed up. I cnat even support my family in the country now with the old municipality under 5000 being revoked. Have to commute 50 miles to a crappy corporation that treats Plumbers like day laborers. I say let the board lay in the hole it dug!


Texas does not require any formal plumbing education, is it that much to ask that you take a small course, before applying for the plumbing exam. Many other plumbers on this forum, from other states have thousands of dollars invested in plumbing education, it is not a union vs non union thing. The union people are exempt because they have classroom training in the plumbing field.


----------



## PrecisionPlumb (Feb 17, 2011)

Um ok So how is this going to effect me?


----------



## Chris0117 (Mar 26, 2011)

I am fixing to take the texas tradesmen test and i was wondering if anyone had any info on the dollhouse part, like how many fixtures and how its set up ect.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Chris0117 said:


> I am fixing to take the texas tradesmen test and i was wondering if anyone had any info on the dollhouse part, like how many fixtures and how its set up ect.


Better take the journeymans exam if at all possible, before the board gets taken over, if it does.


----------



## Chris0117 (Mar 26, 2011)

easttexasplumb said:


> Better take the journeymans exam if at all possible, before the board gets taken over, if it does.


i would but i only have the hours for the tradesmen test


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Well post an intro in that section and there are many tx plumbers to answer questions


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

I was reading through the new Phcc Texas Journal, Texas legislators recieved thousands of letters, phone calls, and emails stating we do not want the board merged. 

The State Board of Plumbing Examiners is safe for now, the agenceys that are broke, and mismanaged will have to figure out another trade to steal funds from.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

chris 0117 have you not taken the required 24 hours training for the tradesman test??? they should prepair you for all 3 parts of the test.... i know a retired tsbpe examiner that now teaches the training including the OSHA ten hr. he helped write the test when he worked for the state.... i took his class for the journeymans test a year and a half ago and aced it big time let me know if you want his info


----------



## sikxsevn (Jun 23, 2009)

On the topic of tsbe classes, as I took some of the very first classes, I found them to be very disappointing. They were poorly planned and seemed very thrown together at the last minute. While there was a decent bit of useful information there, it would be dangerous to rely on theses classes alone for study material for the test


----------



## plumbob78 (May 8, 2009)

Chris0117 said:


> I am fixing to take the texas tradesmen test and i was wondering if anyone had any info on the dollhouse part, like how many fixtures and how its set up ect.


If you are ready for the test and have the time you shouldn't need to take the prep course. They send you a packet with all the material you need to study. Myself and many other fellow plumbers didn't take prep course and we passed. We have to many lic plumbers out there that don't know what there doing because they took a class to teach them how to pass the exam. If you don't have the knowledge from the field you need to spend a little more time in the field and read your code books.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

PHCC has many "Prep" courses and the prices are in my opinion HIGH. As was said if you are actually ready to test, you shouldn't need the prep course.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

i agree the field should prepare you for the test,,, but in texas they now require in class training so you must take 24 or 48 hours.... the class i took was great and helped me to know what to study... plus a lot of these old plumbers in the field arnt up to date with new codes or tools or ect...... the class wasnt phcc ... and he had it together good


----------

